
Hacking Google for fun and profit - introvertmac
https://introvertmac.wordpress.com/2016/07/30/hacking-google-for-fun-and-profit/
======
paulpauper
seems like bug bounty blogs have become the new resumes for coders

instead of just telling what you're good at, demonstrate it by finding bugs

~~~
introvertmac
It doesn't really help in finding jobs, you have to be good at development as
well.

